# Werben zum 01.12.17



## maffnaff (26. November 2017)

Moin leute,

habe zuletzt 2012 jmd über ein anderes Forum geworben und war voll zufrieden, lief super und hatten echt mega Stimmung.
warum zum 01.12? nun momentan versuche ich selbst geworben zu werden, aber wenn das nicht läuft reaktiviere ich einfach und werbe DICH !

habe mittlerweile 7 wow accounts gelistet in der übersicht, Erfahrung ist vorhanden, nicht komplett aber genügend, zu zweit lernen wir bestimmt auch ne menge.

mir geht es nicht darum chars hochzuspielen sondern um den spaß dabei, dieses verkrampfte hochpowern alles schnell muss nicht sein, können auch einen char zb hoch questen in den gebieten wenn du das mal möchtest, ansonsten sehe ich von lvl gear ab, habe die Erfahrung gemacht das es mehr spaß macht ohne dieses hochzuspielen, sonst stumpft immer alles ab 
darüber können wir aber auch gern reden.

biete einen ts Server und die battlechest hau ich auch raus für dich

zu meiner Person:

bin der nils, 27 jahre, immer mal wieder in wow drin und will jetzt wieder durchstarten
absolviere gerade ein Fernstudium also habe ich zeit zum zocken.

sofern du geistig reif bist und auch deftigen Humor verträgst bist genau richtig, männlich oder weiblich spielt dabei keine rolle, kannst auch 50 sein von mir aus wenn die Stimmung bebt ist alles gut 

Server würde ich gerne blackmoore primär nehmen, da sind meine chars auf der alli seite, können da natürlich auch mal Horde zocken oder dir 1 oder 2 auf nem anderen Server hochpowern 

einfach melden übern battletag : maffnaff#2529
ansonsten hier ne Nachricht hinterlassen


ach noch ne kleine Anmerkung, sollten sich mehrere finden schlage ich vor wir schnacken da alle zusammen drüber ob wir nicht nen freund werben kreis draus machen, mehr leute meist auch mehr laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

